# Capping and tablet press



## meterman5 (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone ordered a larger cap making machine. The ones off of amazon go from 100 caps to 400. There are also tablet presses that can be manual or hand crank.

My question is has anyone purchased anything like this without any hassle of registering ? I am leaning towards staying away from a hand crank press as they seem that they would be very nice and easy but would definitely put you on the radar for manufacturing something other than supplements. I am just done with making 400-500 caps 24 at a time. Seriously irritating.


----------



## juiced13 (Nov 16, 2013)

you can get a tablet press of ebay without reg.. I would love one but cant seem to make myself spend the 650 to get it..


----------

